# Need information on cuban pocketwatch(?)



## JuliusF (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi guys!

Have a fun one for you today! Tried searching around the internet, but came up pretty much emptyhanded. Bought this Cuervo y Sobrinos in Havana (Plaza de Armas) this January, and was wondering if anyone know anything about it? Which model, year of manufacture, if it is original etc. It came on a very cheap strap, but to my very untrained eye it definitly looks like a pocket watch mod. Size is about 45mm. Any information is very much appreciated! Thanks. (Sorry for images being sideways...)


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice! I don't know anything about it though, sorry.

It is a proper wristwatch and I would say it would have to be before WWII.......surely, 1920's or 30's :huh:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi there,

i think you are right that it may have started off being a pocket or fob watch. The dial is very clean & possibly a replacement or else it's in great condition for its age. The pin set design on the case for setting the time would approximately date it to circa 1900-10. I see Roskopf is on the dial, case as well as stamped on the movement. This link may be of some help / interest about Roskopf watches. 

http://www.musketeer.ch/watches/roskopf.html


----------



## JuliusF (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------

